# "Staggered" eave detail - snap lock standing seam



## Doing3175 (3 mo ago)

Hi there, I am getting ready to install a snap lock roof on my new construction carriage house, but I can't figure out how I'm going to get this seemingly simple detail water tight.

It is the location where a longer run meets a shorter run on the same roof plane like this:








It would be very awkward to make this stagger occur at a seam - so I am planning to split a panel.

For reference, I am planning to do a simple folded over gable trim to avoid visible screws on the roof and have a thin clean line instead of the more common pieces that go up and over several inches. So I will be hand folding up a 1-1.5 inch seam on the end panels. Like this in section: 








Or here is a 3D sketch:








My problem is how do I protect against water flowing down just beyond where I fold the (partial) panel end over the eave flashing, but before the standing seam starts? 









As you can see there is a gap where the material can either go down around the eave trim or up along the gable end - not both. 

But even if I folded it up along the gable end, there could still be water flowing right down right against the fascia Aesthetically that seam needs to be straight up from the fascia, so how can I get the water away? I have considered a simple drip edge below the split panel, but it still seems like a likely place for water to sneak in above the drip edge top flange, below the panel. (Also, the screws for the gable end trim would penetrate the drip edge, somewhat defeating the purpose).

I'm open to changing the gable end trim style if necessary. Any help is appreciated!

Thanks


----------

